# Hello



## Leviw05 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello fellow breeders,

My name is Levi. Just started breeding fancy mice about 3-4 months ago. I currently reside in Texas. Am eager to see what y'all have to say about breeding fancy mice. I know this is a really lame introduction of one self, but oh well. If there are any questions, I will be glad to answer them. Just hit me up and i'll to my best to reply in a timely manner.

-levi


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Levi!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

